# Mouse and keyboard not recognized by computer. Help!



## pacorod (Nov 14, 2006)

I own a Dell Dimension 8400 system. I recently tried to download the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility for the chipset from the Dell support website. As the installation of the software was completing, the computer froze and I turned it off. Now, when I reboot, the mouse and the keyboard aren't recognized after the OS loads. The mouse and keyboard do work before Windows XP loads. How do I fix this problem? Please help!


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

PS/2 or USB, or wireless? If USB, try unplugging them, then reconnect to computer. Check setup also that if USB and make sure it's been enabled.


----------



## pacorod (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks for replying. both the mouse and keyboard are USB. i tried unplugging and reconnecting, but that didn't work. I also tried a PS/2 mouse, but it didn't work either.
I checked system setup, and USB is enabled.

It's as if the software for USB, PS/2 recognition by the chipset wasn't installed before the computer froze during the installation. Is there anyway I can install the software into my Dell 8400 using another computer? Are there other solutions?


----------



## Triton1986 (Jun 4, 2007)

i have an Acer laptop and i have the same problem, my laptop froze (only i didn't install anything at the moment), and after reboot my internal and external mouse AND keyboard are not recognized. I cant getin to safemode nor BiOS couse my keyboard doens't work.. windows loads perfectly and my laptop screen works well, only problem is that after windows done loading, i have to enter my password (with is inpossible due to a non recognized keyboard)......

what should i do??


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Is this external keyboard a USB? If you have a PS/2 port might try a different keyboard/mouse in the PS/2 type to be able to use them.


----------



## hondee (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello I have the same problem at the same time you have with the keyboard and mouse. did you get an answer?


----------



## demii (Aug 3, 2007)

Try to go for a backdated system restore and your mouse and keyboard would work
demii


----------



## hondee (Jul 2, 2007)

Add Pci Card With Usb Port. Connect Usb Keyboard And Mouse. Go To My Computer And Uninstall Hive Of Usb That Is Not Working And Let Windows Reinstall Drivers. Poof. Works Great.


----------

